# Gap between Storm Door and threshold.



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

I had the same problem so i installed the following product http://www.amazon.com/Frost-King-B5...d=1408136048&sr=8-8&keywords=door+brush+sweep


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

rkj said:


> The storm door is quite old and the spring that shuts it doesn't have too much power


A new closure (spring as you put it) is only ten bucks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You do not want it on the threshold. It needs to be mounted on the door.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

curtd said:


> I had the same problem so i installed the following product http://www.amazon.com/Frost-King-B5...d=1408136048&sr=8-8&keywords=door+brush+sweep


Looks like a regular door sweep, I thought they made special ones for storm doors, but hey if it works it works. This goes on the outside? Quite sure it does.


> A new closure as you put it) is only ten bucks.


I bought one, but this storm door has closure size that is difficult to find. I will keep looking.


> You do not want it on the threshold. It needs to be mounted on the door.


Alright, I thought I could raise the threshold but putting something on it, doesn't look like I should.

What do you all think of this item:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-Ki...djustable-Storm-Door-Bottom-SDB36WH/100143181

Looks like it may drag on the threshold, and my threshold is not smooth but has "metal lines" going through it.


----------

